# UCLA transcript for international students



## Nidhi Kamath

Hello folks, 

I am Nidhi a documentary filmmaker from India. 
I have applied for UCLA MFA Production / Directing. I initially thought I had to send the transcripts via courier but when I rechecked this link it says if admitted only then we have to courier our international transcripts. 

International Applicants to Graduate School | UCLA Graduate Programs 

Is there any international student who has applied to UCLA and can confirm regarding the transcript. 

Thanks


----------

